# Seattle PD OIS Q5 male armed with knife.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Seattle, Washington State - The Seattle Police Department is released body-worn video and the audio of a 911 call associated with Tuesday's officer-involved shooting. SPD responded to a call from the Port of Seattle Police Department about a subject in crisis. Port of Seattle officers described the subject as a white male wearing a black coat and black pants, holding a knife to his throat. SPD officers arrived in the area and quickly located a man matching the description. Port of Seattle Police approached the man and attempted to use a less-lethal tool, but the device was ineffective. The man moved toward officers, and two Seattle Police officers fired, fatally striking the man. Representatives of the Office of Police Accountability, the Office of Inspector General and the SPD Force Investigation Team responded to the scene. The officers have been placed on paid administrative leave in accordance with SPD policy while the investigation is ongoing.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Could have been handled differently...but didn't need to be. Again, if policing is becoming customer service, and the customer wants to be serviced, aren't you supposed to give the customer what they want? Beanbag or 40mm might have been a better option if it was available, but AR will do the job just as well.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Agreed Hush. Given the information the officers had prior to arriving at the suspect's location, if they had less lethal, which I'm guessing a large city like Seattle would have, then another approach would have been to designate one officer as the less lethal person and one as the lethal person, in this case, the 40mm or the beanbag shotgun, since they can be used from greater distances. This is definitely not the situation for a Taser as we don't want an armed suspect to get that close to us. Or better yet, coordinate your response with other officers so that two officers could be lethal and two less lethal. They also could have parked their patrol car a little further back from the suspect. Distance plus cover equals time.

Anything's possible but from the information provided to the officers, the suspect was threatening to kill himself, not others. Once they arrived, there was no one near the suspect. If possible (which it appeared here), slow it down and don't rush into it.

Once the officer fired, he was very accurate, which is what's needed when we have to resort to deadly force.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

It looks like the 4 officers converged on him at once. 2 that were initially dealing with him, and 2 that arrived in the car with the rifle. You can hear one of the initial officers yell "no no no" and the first time I watched it I thought he was yelling to the officer with the rifle rather than the suspect. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

@ about the 1:40 time mark you can hear one officer asking his partner to "hold less letha for me.l" and he was running to the scene someone said 40! 40! Which I can assume what he ment the 40mm bean bad gun.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I can see why the officer with the rifle COULD have waited longer, but I can also see he was dealing with unknowns and a rookie.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------

